# test image



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)




----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Don't know what happened there - back to the drawing board


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)




----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Got there







Now to improve the photo technique!


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I could not see your images









Steve


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Neither could I
















Paul


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry, the second larger image was there so don't know where that went.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Now this one's disappeared.


----------

